# Skiles has banned headbands.



## kulaz3000 (May 3, 2006)

> Skiles has banned headbands, which is why Ben Wallace hasn't been sporting his preferred look. But Thomas was granted an exception to keep the Velcro straps from flapping off his mask.


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...sbits,1,1009792.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines





































I read that wearing headbands for the bulls were banned. But why? Is it because people throw it around, aka carmelo anthony or the fact that sometimes during play it comes off etc?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

kulaz3000 said:


> I read that wearing headbands for the bulls were banned. But why?








































Ben's fro looks better w/ a headband.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Agreed, and I don't see the point of this


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

as head coach this is of course well within his rights...but....c'mon some rules aren't needed


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Well, some soccer managers would demand short hair.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

dude the NBA is getting ridiculous. the rules are getting a little stupid.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> dude the NBA is getting ridiculous. the rules are getting a little stupid.


Well, in this case its about a coach, not the NBA.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

well i meant both. but thats a pretty lame rule. and i think he bands armbands too. wallace isnt wearing his biceps bands.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> well i meant both. but thats a pretty lame rule. and i think he bands armbands too. wallace isnt wearing his biceps bands.


Nah the NBA banned the bands on the upper arm...


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

y dont they just change the length of the shorts to thigh length while there at it, cause there probably "too baggy". i think there going for the old school look.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

I don't guess Skiles is unique here. Nate McMillan decreed headbands verboten in Portland too.

I agree in general the ticky tack dress rules are becoming ridiculous.

As for the shorts, in no way shape or form do I ever want to see nutters again. They do seem to be creeping up and that's bugging me a little. Man thighs -- gross.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Ben's fro looks better w/ a headband.


Not that I approve of the ban (although I don't like the look), but those four pics of the previous idoits who wore headbands is a pretty good reason. Bulls players who wear them are destined for failure!!


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

As opposed to other things, like armbands on the upper arm, hedbands actually serve a purpose. They keep sweat away from the face, especially the eyes, so I really don't see the point in banning them. Yes, they are probably mostly worn to make some sort of "fashion statement", but sthey are still designed for a reason. 

Some players use them for a whole other reason though, like Baron Davis in the Slam Dunk contest:


----------



## calabreseboy (Nov 17, 2004)

It may be a discipline thing. Making the team "look" consistent throughout the roster may be another reason. Personally, I think a majority of NBA players who wear headbands where them for looks, not to actually gather sweat or stop hair from getting in their eyes.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

Maybe it's because headbands just look really bad. It makes the players look like they should be wearing thick goggle glasses too. I know they serve a purpose, but maybe skiles is doing everyone a favor. Honestly when I see people wearing headbands, I think of that Erkel character from back in the 90's.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

I think he did it to show that there isn't to be individuality on the Bulls, that this is a *team* and that they aren't trying to stand out individually. But I agree with LegoHat that headbands serve a purpose and shouldn't be banned. wouldn't it suck if the Bulls lost a game because someone got sweat in their eye and threw a bad pass?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Maybe he thinks if they're not coddled with headbands they'll learn to stop sweating so much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How are they going to keep the sweat out of their eyes?

Eyebrows? Ha. Right.

Skiles needs a headband for his bald head. Or a sock. He should wear a sock after every home loss.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

skiles should let big ben wear what he wants. lol mayb he'll score more


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Isn't there a huge irony here, when the coach bans headbands and the team hands out Wallce fro w/headbands to the crowd?


----------



## 7RINGS? (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey I don't like it eaither but it could be worse I guess.I mean they could go back to tight shorts like they had before Jordan popularized the baggy ones!


----------



## DWADE4 (Aug 18, 2006)

Qwst25 said:


> Maybe it's because headbands just look really bad. It makes the players look like they should be wearing thick goggle glasses too. I know they serve a purpose, but maybe skiles is doing everyone a favor. Honestly when I see people wearing headbands, I think of that Erkel character from back in the 90's.



Yea what was the reason behind those thick goggles? lol i remember Horace Grant, Bo Outlaw rocking them pure.


----------



## JeremyB0001 (Nov 17, 2003)

I feel like this has been in place for a while now, maybe even since Skiles' first day on the job.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Qwst25 said:


> Maybe it's because headbands just look really bad. It makes the players look like they should be wearing thick goggle glasses too. I know they serve a purpose, but maybe skiles is doing everyone a favor. Honestly when I see people wearing headbands, I think of that Erkel character from back in the 90's.


Okay, we nominate you to be the one to tell him he looks nerdy

:redface:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Pat Riley banned headbands with the Heat a long time ago. Its just something coaches do to enforce team unity as well as looking respectable while representing a professional organization. 

We dont however have a ban on other types of sweatbands.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

"Daaaaamn. I really wanted a chance to play with Thabo Sefolosha."


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

nothing wrong with headbands, its purely style. but i think scott's point in doing this is to establish discipline in his team.


----------



## theyoungsrm (May 23, 2003)

thugs wear headbands.


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Sounds like Sloan.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. This is silly.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

Qwst25 said:


> Maybe it's because headbands just look really bad. It makes the players look like they should be wearing thick goggle glasses too. I know they serve a purpose, but maybe skiles is doing everyone a favor. Honestly when I see people wearing headbands, I think of that Erkel character from back in the 90's.


----------

